

GitHub hacked? (nope) - fbuilesv
https://github.com/mojombo/fakkkkke

======
technoweenie
Also, it'd be super awesome if you could report this stuff to us too. Email
support@github.com or tweet something mentioning "@github".

HN cred is amazing, but so is GitHub cred :)

[https://help.github.com/articles/responsible-disclosure-
of-s...](https://help.github.com/articles/responsible-disclosure-of-security-
vulnerabilities)

------
technoweenie
Nope. Just confirmed with mojombo that it's legit. He's just showing GitHub
off to family :)

------
jemka
404, now. What did we miss?

~~~
technoweenie
A repository named 'mojombo/fakkkkkke', with commits from another user
account. Just a standard test repository, nothing amazing. Turns out the user
was a family member.

~~~
infogulch
Wow and they seriously used the word "Hacked"? Whoever submitted this is an
idiot, this is basic GitHub functionality.

~~~
citricsquid
I think the point was this is a Github staff member (with 9,000+ followers) so
a "random" repository turning up (in public, with no indication it's to do
with the github staff member) seems odd.

